# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπος Fm  kit 4 watt

## kostassss

ο πομπός αυτός είναι της smart kit 4 watt λίγο πόλη γνωστός σε όλους το εφιαξα από περιέργια να δο τη απόδοση  έχει έναν τετιο πομπουδάκι το τροφοδότησα με έναν μετασχηματιστή 12v 5A για να μετατρέψω το ρευμα από εναλασομένο σε VDC χρησιμοπιισα την πλακέτα 1061 επίσης της smart kit ....... το αποτέλεσμα ικανοποιητικό θα έλεγα ο πομπός βγάζει πολύ καθαρό ήχο και καλύψε μια απόσταση 4-5 χιλιομέτρων !

----------


## cbf600

Καλησπέρα  αν κι έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός που δημοσίευσες την κατασκευή σου, θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω τι κεραία και τι καλώδιο χρησιμοποίησες. 
Αν σου έβγαλε 4-5 χλμ είναι πολύ καλά.

----------


## radioamateur

> ο πομπός αυτός είναι της smart kit 4 watt λίγο πόλη γνωστός σε όλους το εφιαξα από περιέργια να δο τη απόδοση  έχει έναν τετιο πομπουδάκι το τροφοδότησα με έναν μετασχηματιστή 12v 5A για να μετατρέψω το ρευμα από εναλασομένο σε VDC χρησιμοπιισα την πλακέτα 1061 επίσης της smart kit ....... το αποτέλεσμα ικανοποιητικό θα έλεγα ο πομπός βγάζει πολύ καθαρό ήχο και καλύψε μια απόσταση 4-5 χιλιομέτρων !




Το εν λόγω κιτ χρειάζεται ισχυρή ψύξη για ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## SeAfasia

ωραίος. ...το aspisys pll τι είναι;

----------


## itta-vitta

Αν τροφοδοτήσεις τον πομπό με 18 βολτ, θα ακουστεί ακόμη πιο μακρυά. Αν το κάνεις, να προσθέσεις ψύκτρες και στα άλλα δύο τρανζίστορς. Να υποθέσω ότι έκανες δοκιμή με δίπολο. Αν φτιάξεις μια απλή GP κεραία http://sy1abl.blogspot.gr/2012/09/gr...e-vhf-uhf.html, τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερα. Εννοείται ότι θα υπολογίσεις την κεραία, ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα εκπομπής.


**************************************************  *************
ΗΒ-ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΟΡΡΑ PIRATE RADIO _ 300w RF POWER _ 1640 - 1710 KHZ AM-MW

----------


## SeAfasia

το 2n3553 έχει στην έξοδο έτσι;Αν βάλεις το 2n3866 θα πάει καλύτερα. .. .

----------


## radiofonias

Τι με θύμησες , με αυτό το κιτ ξεκίνησα στον αερα το 86. Λοιπόν βρες το MRF 237 βάλτο ανάποδα απο το κάτω της πλακέτας να πατάει στο αλουμίνιο του κουτιού για ψύξη( το κέλυφος είναι γείωση σε αντίθεση με τα 2Ν.....και καλή τύχη.

----------


## itta-vitta

Με το 2Ν3924 ή το BFS23A παίρνεις 4 βαττ πραγματικά. Με τα άλλα τρανζίστορς παίρνεις μικρότερη ισχύ.




**************************************************  *************
ΗΒ-ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΟΡΡΑ PIRATE RADIO _ 300w RF POWER _ 1640 - 1710 KHZ AM-MW

----------


## SeAfasia

τροφοδοσία στα 18 volt θέλει ξερά τελείως. ...Κωστή μπορείς να δώσεις πληροφορίες των πηνίων δλδ αριθμο σπειρων,διατομή σύρματος και διατομή πηνίου;

----------


## itta-vitta

Αλλαγή το 7812 σε 7818. Θέλει όμως αύξηση η τάση εισόδου στα 22-23 βολτ. Πιθανόν και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί αν είναι σε οριακή τάση. Αν είναι στα 35ν, κανένα πρόβλημα.




**************************************************  *************
ΗΒ-ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΟΡΡΑ PIRATE RADIO _ 300w RF POWER _ 1640 - 1710 KHZ AM-MW

----------


## xsterg

ρε παιδια, αυτο ειναι καλο μονο για πειραματισμους. τσουλαει η συχνοτητα με μεταβολη της θερμοκρασιας και της τασης. γνωμη μου δεν αξιζει ουτε για πειραματισμο. ασχολησου φιλε μου με κατι που εχει pll. εκτος και αν δεν σε πειραζει αν γεμιζεις αρμονικες απο ραδιοφωνα εως τηλεορασεις και δεν σε πειραζει εαν οι ακροατες σου ολη την ωρα ψαχνουν τον σταθμο γιατι τσουλαει.

----------

Nightkeeper (07-11-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

το πάλευα κάτι μέρες σε διάτρυτη πλάκετα,για να μην ανοίγω άλλο "θέμα" το ανέβάζω εδώ:

δεν το έχω τελειώσει ακόμη και όπως θα δείτε δεν έχεις το αρχικό κύκλωμα της pre-emphasis θα το φτίαξω ξεχωριστά όπως και την τροφοδοσία του.....
Μέχρι στιγμής διαμόρφωσε κανονικά αλλά έχω "θέμα" με το συντονισμό του στη "μπάντα", σε συχνότητα επιλογής μου...
Το άλλο θέμα που έχω είναι οτι το 2N3553 δε ζεστένεται καθόλου όπως και το 2N2219 του δεύτερου σταδίου ζεστένεται ελαφρώς...
Τροφοδοσία του δίνω απο switching power supply 12V/6A χωρίς βόμβους και άλλα "κλαμπατσίμπανα",τώρα θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο radiofonias ότι θέλει 18V στο κεφάλι...

----------


## radiofonias

Κώστα αν δεν ζεστένεται το τελικό στάδιο σίγουρα υπάρχουν θέματα ακομα και με 12 βολτ το τελικό τρανζίστορ έκαιγε για να βγάλει και ενα watt  στην έξοδο. Αφου σε πιάσαν τα μεράκια θα ψάξω στο εργαστήρι αυριο να βρώ ενα σοβαρό ( για την εποχή) κύκλωμα που πήρα  τοτε απο το POP 22,  ήταν με vco και αξίζει να ασχοληθείς, αυτό της σμαρτ κιτ όπως είπαν και παραπάνω είναι πονοκέφαλος. Αν το βρω θα αναρτήσω οτι χρειάζεται ωστε να φτιάξεις κάτι όμορφο.
Επίσης βλέπω οτι δυο πηνεία σου είναι στο ίδιο νοητό άξονα και πολύ κοντά αυτό και μόνο είναι αρκετό να μην δουλέψει σωστά, τα πηνεία σε τέτοιες απλές κατασκευές πρέπει να  έχουν απόσταση και να τέμνονατι οι άξονες στις 90 μοίρες.

----------


## SeAfasia

Γιώργο μετά χαράς θα περιμένω να το βρείς....
μήπως είναι μούφα το 2Ν3553 και δεν την ακούει;Θυμάμαι οτι ζεστενόταν,μετράω τα ρεύματα τόσο collector και στη base και δείχνει κανονικά....
όσο για τα πηνία έχεις δίκιο αλλά το έφτίαξα στο "πόδι" μωρε τεσπα,ευχαριστώ..




> Κώστα αν δεν ζεστένεται το τελικό στάδιο σίγουρα υπάρχουν θέματα ακομα και με 12 βολτ το τελικό τρανζίστορ έκαιγε για να βγάλει και ενα watt  στην έξοδο. Αφου σε πιάσαν τα μεράκια θα ψάξω στο εργαστήρι αυριο να βρώ ενα σοβαρό ( για την εποχή) κύκλωμα που πήρα  τοτε απο το POP 22,  ήταν με vco και αξίζει να ασχοληθείς, αυτό της σμαρτ κιτ όπως είπαν και παραπάνω είναι πονοκέφαλος. Αν το βρω θα αναρτήσω οτι χρειάζεται ωστε να φτιάξεις κάτι όμορφο.
> Επίσης βλέπω οτι δυο πηνεία σου είναι στο ίδιο νοητό άξονα και πολύ κοντά αυτό και μόνο είναι αρκετό να μην δουλέψει σωστά, τα πηνεία σε τέτοιες απλές κατασκευές πρέπει να  έχουν απόσταση και να τέμνονατι οι άξονες στις 90 μοίρες.

----------


## radioamateur

> ωραίος. ...το aspisys pll τι είναι;




Μια κατασκευή που φέρει ελληνική υπογραφή.

http://www.aspisys.com/contact.htm

Το πομπουδάκι της smart kit απευθύνεται σε αρχάριους που θέλουν να μάθουν.Χρειάζεται θωράκιση, σωστή ψύξη, σταθερότατο τροφοδοτικό με φίλτρα κτλ όρεξη και υπομονή. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει γέφυρα στασίμων απο Daiwa και πάνω τουλάχιστον.

----------


## xsterg

θελει δουλεια δηλαδη. η θελει αλλο κυκλωμα.

----------


## SeAfasia

πέταμα θέλει όταν το χορτάσεις ή να το έχεις ως μουσειακό έκθεμα της νεότητας σου... :Lol: 




> θελει δουλεια δηλαδη. η θελει αλλο κυκλωμα.

----------


## xsterg

> πέταμα θέλει όταν το χορτάσεις ή να το έχεις ως μουσειακό έκθεμα της νεότητας σου...



αυτο λεμε φιλε κωστα αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινει ο φιλος μας. νομιζει οτι με το κιτ αυτο θα κανει ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο και θα χτυπησει την ερα και τον αντεννα.

----------


## kostassss

να με συγχωρείτε αλλα τωρα ειδα οτι ειχατε γραψει πανο χρησιμοποιησα ενα απλο διπολο και καλωδιο RG58 να προσθέσω όμως ότι βρίσκομαι σε ψηλό  σημειο και αυτά τα 4-5 χιλιόμετρα ήτανε χωρίς κανένα εμπόδιο

----------


## kostassss

> τροφοδοσία στα 18 volt θέλει ξερά τελείως. ...Κωστή μπορείς να δώσεις πληροφορίες των πηνίων δλδ αριθμο σπειρων,διατομή σύρματος και διατομή πηνίου;



L1 4 σπειρες διαμετρου 5,5 mm  L2 6 σπειρες διαμετρου 5,5 mm L3 3 σπειρες διαμετρου 7,5 mm L5  5 σπειρες διαμετρου 7,5 mm

----------


## SeAfasia

πηνίο 1mm?

----------


## baltis

Το μηχάνημα αυτό το έχω 20 χρόνια τώρα,  το έχω δουλέψη με 15v-18v ειναι πάρα πολύ καλό δεν τσουλάει το 2Ν3866 το εχω αντικ. με το 2Ν3944 αν δεν κάνω λάθος για την εποχή του ηταν η καλή οδήγηση με πολύ καλή διαμόρφωση.

----------


## maouna

ούτε φίλτρο στην έξοδο εχει...

----------

